# Battery Power for a Portor Daisy Engine



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

How do I dissembles the Portor Engine and convert it to battery power


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

An answer I look forward to as well.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey Papa! 

This would prob get a better response in the Battery Power Heading....I wish I could help......is this an LGB engine? 

cale


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

DCC battery power? Where's Stan Ames when we need him? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh the challange! 

I have an 0-4-0 Anna. Best guess is that it is close to a 1:20.3 Locomotive. 

It needs the weight so unless you remove the lead weight in the saddle tank batteries will likely take a trailing car. You could place batteries in the Cab but it would not look very good. 

Instead I will use a supper capasitor. 

Plans are to install the decoder, backup power, and SUSI sound. 

Taking it apart is rather simple. You need to remove the 6 screws holding the Cab and then there are 2 screws on the inside side of the cylenders holding the boiler down. 

I think I will have time over the weekend to do this. 

May bring it to the NMRA National for my clinic. 

More later when I do the conversion. 

Stan


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

The installation was very easy and very sucessful. The delay was when I found I did not have a speaker that would fit and had to order one from Tony. 

I took out the exitsing board and indstalled both a decoder and a power module in its place. In the smolebox I installed a SUSI sound module and at the top of the smokestack I installed a speaker. Since the sound goes up the volumn is rather good for such a small lspeaker (1.22") 

I will use the loco as a demo one in my clinics and it will be udes on the railroad to switch one of the industrial areas. 

Stan Ames


----------

